# coyote bullets



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I would like some feedback on 22 caliber bullet weights for coyotes. I shoot a 22-250 and an .223 and I use 40 grain v-max bullets for both and wonder if that is the best choice. I have had great luck with no exit holes and have not had one run away yet but I would like to know if anyone else has had any negative experiences with bullets that light as far as wind drift, long ranges(300yds plus) drop, coyotes running away. All coyotes were called and shot at 150 yds or less but I been thinking about going to a heavier bullet for west north dakota windy type hunts. Just curious what any ones thoughts or opinions might be.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Now this could open a can of worms but it has been my experiance and I am old 57 I grew up close to Grand Island Ne and as I kid on Sat Me and a friend would load the trucks for J Hornaday then he would let us shot all we wanted in his underground range for my 22-250 I have used thier 52 and 50 grain bullets all types In my 22-250 it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference it shot about anything good My swift thats a different story 55 grainers is all it will shot but I mean it shoots them VERY well I have always done ADC work and the fur when shooting wasn't as important as it was just to get them dead I trapp a lot thats where I get my fur There are some guys on this forum that will give you a better answer than I


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I shoot 55 grains softpoint factory loaded and have had good luck on fur damage unless you hit them wrong. Usually a pencil eraser enter and dime sized exit. I'll take that! 8)


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

in my opinion the v-max is a good bullet regardless of size. i use the 40 & 50 gr in my 223 with very good results. however, i also use the 58 grain v-max in my 243 and have had very good luck with it. i've taken coyotes out to 400 yards and as close as 30 yards and not shot thru. i also use the 120 grain v-max in my 7mag for deer hunting. i haven't shot thru any of them either. to answer your question. if you want to buck the wind, go with the 55 grain v-max.


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

22 magnum


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nosler 50g Ballistic tips work well. just don't feed it to them to fast. 
Deano


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I use to shoot 55 gr V-max out of my 22-250 at 3600 fps, under 100 yards I have consistantly put pop can or bigger holes in the hide. I dont realy care for the hide anyways. I have killed coyotes out to 400 yards on a dead run with these loads. I switched to 55 gr nosseler varmit bulletes and 3700 fps. With about the same effects. As far as wind goes probaly won't notice the different in drift until past 300, then your heavier bullet is going to hold the wind better. But the wind is still a factor, and shots should be practiced out to the range you plan to shoot.


----------

